# Remodeling an old horse barn



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Are you able to post some pictures of the barn? Are you or your family the owner of the barn?


----------



## second chances (May 1, 2013)

Not at this moment, but the dimensions: it's 40 ft long and 25ft wide. its has an overhang attached to its that is 12 ft wide and runs the length of the barn. we also have one stall with weird dimensions and with bad drainage. Our barn sits on clay.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

What was it built for, if not for horses?

Fixing drainage is either expensive or laborious. There are no other options, except expensive AND laborious.

Stalls would generally be the easier part.


----------



## second chances (May 1, 2013)

It technically was built for a horse and storage. But the layout of the barn doesn't work to keep a horse in. You could easily put stalls in the barn. Im just saying that the barn how is now, doesn't really work for horses. WE keep our horses in the pasture 24/7 anyway, but we are looking to have more stalls and a more functional barn incase we had a pregnant horse or one with a bad injury.


----------



## second chances (May 1, 2013)

the stall has about an inch of gravel with mats on top that don't interlock, so we end up with the urine typically string under the mats.


----------



## Shosadlbrd (Nov 3, 2013)

Kind of hard to offer advice without seeing the layout. But I picture four 12x10 stalls on one side and a 13 foot aisleway. You can fix the partitions so you can remove them to make a foaling stall.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Keep your eyes onCraigs List for some modular stall panels.


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

Drainage is a problem for everyone. Constant work. The only exception is concrete, which a lot of people don't like.

Make sure all drainage goes away from the barn.
Take inside down to what is a good solid base.
Build up the base to height above the outside. It should be at least 6 inches.
Pack it down.
Mats are great and they help.
Use good bedding.
Keep stall clean.
Expect to pull up the mats to fill and level holes.
A lot of work anyway it is done.

In my area, I can be good base material for about $500 a load. Rock is about $650. 20 yard load.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

First, look into the cost of drain tile. This involves a machine digging a ditch, it's not tile any more but flexible pipe with tiny holes, and A gravel for back fill. This will move the moisture away from the barn. Eaves troughing (that's what we call them in Canada) or Gutters need to be installed to divert the rain water. Those two items will be your most expensive. If only one stall, put in a wood floor, planking up on pressure treated stringers. This is your best flooring for horses. 1/4" spaces between each board allows for expansion (wet) and contraction. Some pee will go thro into the clay underneath. Run ads looking for used lumber. There's always someone building a new deck, tearing down a garage, etc. Use good solid lumber on the floor. Used lumber for everything else will save you a lot of money.


----------



## second chances (May 1, 2013)

Would you think it be a good idea to just add more gravel? Or would we need to do more than that?


----------

